# Trading Post



## Olecharlie

This is the result of a post trade and @blackrabbit "OUT DID ME", Plenty of sticks here I haven't tried! Thanks a bundle man, not sure where to start!


----------



## UBC03

Nicely done rabbit

sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## bobbya08

Nice one @blackrabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Nice


----------



## BigPuffer

Rabbits have a tendency to bite...even the hand that feeds them


----------



## Kidvegas

WOW!!!! 


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## mrolland5500

#HELLYEAH 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

the rabbit strikes!


----------



## blackrabbit

Glad they made it there in good condition. It was fun trading with you @Olecharlie. I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Olecharlie

blackrabbit said:


> Glad they made it there in good condition. It was fun trading with you @Olecharlie. I hope you enjoy them.


No Doubt about me enjoying them, you rascal, you set me up! Thanks again!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Way to go Rabbit!


----------



## Alrightdriver

Oh that poor, poor, mailbox. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Great hit there rabbit!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------

